# What are the differences among these words?



## Emma1031

What are the differences among these words?
paniniwala sa Diyos
pananalig sa Diyos
pananampalataya sa Diyos
pagtitiwala sa Diyos
magtitiwala sa Diyos.


----------



## DotterKat

*Paniniwala sa Diyos* means belief in God.
*Pananalig / Pananampalataya sa Diyos* means faith in God.
*Pagtitiwala sa Diyos* means trust in God.
*Magtitiwala sa Diyos* means "will in trust in God" (the actor-focused contemplated aspect of the root tiwala).


----------



## pareko

Concerning God, paniniwala = pananalig = pagtitiwala = pananampalataya.
People who pray to God (nananampalataya sa Diyos) believe and trust God (have faith in God).
Magtitiwala sa Diyos = trusting God in the future = not a true faith in God,
Concerning humans, pagtitiwala (trust) = paniniwala (belief) but paniniwala ≠ pagtitiwala.
It is possible to believe what somebody is saying without having trust.


----------

